# VB 2012 excel 2007 Makro Vorigesbild löschen dann neues bild einfügen



## korsan (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo brauche euro hilfe.
ich lese per vb excell kundendaten ab diese soll bei knopfdurck zum Warenbegleitschein gehen.
und dort ein waren bild einfügen, zuerst sollte das vorige bild aber gelöscht werden. beim löschen habe ich probleme dass neu bild wird eingefügt aber soll zuerst das alte Löschen. 
Beim Löschen habe ich problem es passiert nichts.
Habe es auch mit cells probiert auch kein erfolg.
Mein code:

```
Private Sub CommandButton4_Click()
Dim Pfad As String
Dim oPic As Picture
Pfad = TextBox6
Sheets("Warenbegleitschein").Activate


/**ALTES BILD LÖSCHEN**/
Range("G9").ClearContents<= Das Löschen des Alten Bildes soll hier her zuerst löschjen



/**AB HIER BEGINT DAS EINFÜGEN DES BILDES UND TEXTES**/
Set oPic = ActiveSheet.Pictures.Insert(Pfad)
With Range("G9")
  oPic.Left = .Left
  oPic.Top = .Top
End With
Set oPic = Nothing

/**TEXT EINFÜGEN**/
Range("C5") = TextBox4.Value
End Sub
```

Bedanke mich für eure hilfe im Voraus.


----------



## Zvoni (15. Juli 2013)

Clearcontents ist zum löschen von formeln.
Schau dir mal diesen thread an: http://www.tutorials.de/office-anwendungen/387189-verknuepfung-einer-grafik-bitmap-excel.html
Da gings um was ähnliches.

Ausserdem lösen wir hier keine hausaufgaben für euch.
Das wort "warenbegleitschein" ist hier erst letzte woche gefallen.

EDIT: whupps! Ich entschuldige mich. Hab gerade gesehen, dass du das gewesen bist mit dem warenbegleitschein.


----------



## HonniCilest (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde dem Bild beim Einfügen einen eindeutigen Namen geben:

```
oPic.Name = "Warenbild"
```

Dann kannst du das Bild relativ einfach Löschen mit:

```
ActiveSheet.Pictures("Warenbild").Delete
```

Grüße
HC


----------

